# South Dakota



## Biron21 (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone in or around sioux falls want to get together? I'd love to meet up with other SAD'ers and get to know them. I've had severe SA in the past but i'm getting better and I would love to just get to know and learn from other people.

My biggest problem with meeting people is they just can't understand what it's like for us and connecting with other people with SAD would be awesome.

I'm not really thinking about a support group, more just getting to know each other without any judgements about each other and the common understanding of what we're about .

I'm a pretty easy going guy, age 24. Please PM or post here for support of the SF area .


----------

